# I miss Shimmie.



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome back Shimmie!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah your going to make me cry..I miss her sooo much.She is the only reason why I joined.See I use to lurk last year alot esp cf..when I did I would read her responses..and they felt so warming..she actually made me cry with the love she was able to convey in her  responses..and her use of smiles always made me smile..If it were for her I would have never paid 6.50 bc hair isn't that important to me..I have learned more about my walk as a black broken woman that I have about anything else..everything else is extra..what I would do without cf and my lovely emommy Shimmie I don't know..maybe I would have done something more drastic feb 20th of this year when I tried to take my life..thank God for Shimmie because us youngins need Godly women like her and Prudent1 Butterfly..who can share guide us and love on us and kick our tails when needed..


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 2, 2010)

I miss her too. Come back to us Shimmie.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know her but she has touched me as well! Because of her. I wanna have a closer relationship with YHWH and just have a more loving spirit. She is a bonafide witness. She just doesn't PREACH! She lives what she believes and it shows!


----------



## january noir (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just thinking about her and then I see this thread.
I hope she comes back soon.
We love you Shimmie.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jul 2, 2010)

I too miss her OP, beautiful spirited woman she is. 
Hi Shimms if you're out there, I miss & love ya!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Co-signing w/all of you guys! Shimmie is awesome. She was a major factor in me joining as well during my lurking days. It is wonderful to watch her humble herself under God's mighty hand. She has ministered to each of us. I pray that she is continuing to grow stronger in her walk w/ God during this difficult time in her life.:Rose: I can't wait from her to return to active posting!


----------



## Mis007 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow what a coincidence my mind ran across her the other day, I thought that she popped in now and again I know not as much as she used to. If you see this Shimmie hope all is well with you.


----------



## empressaja (Jul 2, 2010)

I miss her too!


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 2, 2010)

She is one of the reasons why I joined. Her threads/posts are amazing and she has a beautiful spirit. She is truly a women of God. Words can not express how much I admire you Shimmie. Thank you for all the love you shared in this forum.


----------



## momi (Jul 2, 2010)

chiming in with everyone else... i miss her too  - she is a precious woman of God with such an encouraging sprit.  At the same time, she was able to get her point across when necessary. LOL

I pray everything is okay with her and her family.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

*______________*

_________________


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 2, 2010)

I miss her too...she is a special woman, one you don't meet everyday.  She is a Psalm 31 woman...her children rise up and call her blessed, both her natural children and her spiritual children!

Although I do talk to her, I do miss her on the forum.  She is surely missed here

I miss all of her smilies:

:blowkiss::reddancer:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Iammoney (Jul 2, 2010)

when is she coming back


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

_______________


----------



## blackmaven (Jul 2, 2010)

Shimmie gave me best recipe for apple pie


----------



## gn1g (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss you shimmie, be encouraged and may God strenghten you.  Keep your head up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 2, 2010)

I am on the phone with her right now, and I told her that this thread has been started.  She is smiling

She wants me to tell you all that she appreciates all the love from all of you, but she has been busy with her sister, who was in a car accident a few months ago, and she is soooo busy.

She says that she will come into the forum and thank each and every one of you at some point soon.

Continue to keep her in your prayers, she asks....and that she loves you very much.


----------



## phynestone (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea! I miss her posts. They always consisted of warmth and wisdom.


----------



## Janice (Jul 2, 2010)

I miss and love you too Shimmie! Your words were always a breath of fresh air... rich, purposeful and annointed! Its always good to take a little break from the boards every now and then but you must come back. People were getting delivered with the wisdom God has bestowed upon you! I pray for a speedy recovery for your sister Shimmie. God bless you hon!  <3<3<3


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am on the phone with her right now, and I told her that this thread has been started. She is smiling
> 
> She wants me to tell you all that she appreciates all the love from all of you, but she has been busy with her sister, who was in a car accident a few months ago, and she is soooo busy.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for conveying our well wishes and now we know what specific prayers she needs, we'll be praying.

Thank you Nice&Wavy!:heart2::blowkiss:


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

___________________


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


>





You and me both.  I miss Shimmie.  I'm glad she's well.  I was thinking about starting a thread like this myself.


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 2, 2010)

Give her some time. She is coming back. We love you Shimmie.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 3, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> Thank you for conveying our well wishes and now we know what specific prayers she needs, we'll be praying.
> 
> Thank you Nice&Wavy!:heart2::blowkiss:


Awwww...you are more than welcome, sis  

Shimmie is one of the best people I know....I love talking to her, she is wonderful, she really is...I'm glad we are friends!


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad to hear Shimmie will be back.


----------



## dimechiq (Jul 3, 2010)

Be blessed lady Shimmie! She has a really nice spirit.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 3, 2010)

I miss Shimmie cakes too. Come back gull, come back soon. I wonder how her hair is doing? Is she still using OCT/MT? She's such a sweet loving person.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 3, 2010)

Another "I miss Shimmie" member here. Can't wait until she is back!


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am on the phone with her right now, and I told her that this thread has been started.  She is smiling
> 
> She wants me to tell you all that she appreciates all the love from all of you, but she has been busy with her sister, who was in a car accident a few months ago, and she is soooo busy.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this. You are a blessing as well. I love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 3, 2010)

That's nice to hear that she's coming back.

I miss her because of her good heart, her positive posts and the smilies of course! 

I can imagine she's busy if her sister was in a car accident and her mother passed last year, right? I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 3, 2010)

N&W thank you for telling Shimmie how much we miss her.

It's weird how most of us thought of her around the sametime.  I always throw a prayer up when she pops in my mind.

I really do miss her.


----------



## Amour (Jul 3, 2010)

*re: the 2010 wedding thread*

I was going to start this thread, as I too was missing Shimmie.

The love that she conveyed for everyone was soo inspiring, by which she truly demonstrated her godly character.

Shimmie would take time out for everyone to pray blessings, give counsel, advise and support anyone in need.

Praying for you and your family Shimmie xxx


----------



## Keen (Jul 3, 2010)

I pray her sister get well. Hope you come back soon Shimmie! I just love her spirit.


----------



## donna894 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks N&W for passing our messages on to her.  Tell her don't feel bad or anything.  We know she has a lot on her plate.  Just want her to know she's missed and we're praying God's best for her.


----------



## CreativeOne (Jul 3, 2010)

i miss her also the topics she posted were so on time..i hope she decides to re-joins us soon..luv ya Shimmie.


----------



## Magnolia85 (Jul 3, 2010)

I miss her dearly!! She was always a ray of sunshine in the forum. I pray for her sister's quick rehabilitation.


----------



## Laela (Jul 3, 2010)

Another "I miss Shimmie" poster here..... I'm glad she's coming back. 

Shimmie, you're always in my prayers!


----------



## ivyness (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just thinking about Shimmie and came in here and saw this thread on the first page. I've never spoken to her, pm'd her had ANY one on one interaction with her. But just one of her posts could do so much for my spirit!!! 

This thread shows how a person can make a difference without even knowing.  Hope to see you back here soon Shimmie, blessings to you and your family.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 4, 2010)

she sounds anointed

I would love to have met her, maybe soon 
(I can tell)


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 4, 2010)

__________________


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 4, 2010)

________________


----------



## michc (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhh Shimmie.....

She is a true woman of virtue. I will never forget the spiritual advice she gave me when I was about to give up on my marriage...

I look forward to you coming back Shimmie, and you are in my prayers


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 6, 2010)

Even though I only witnessed her presence for a month or so, I miss her too.  She's very wise and the Spirit really speaks through her.


----------



## joy2day (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in as one who loves and misses Shimmie's presence, dearly.

Praying for you Shimmie, that you would run and not get weary, that you would walk and not faint.

I look forward to *seeing* you as soon as you are ready to come back around. Seems like a lot of us have a lot on our plates these days, so I think I can speak for many of us, we understand...

OP thanks so much for starting this thread, it is so nice to be able to leave kind words and a prayer for one who has poured so much into the lives of so many women on this forum, including me.


----------



## CinnaMocha (Jul 6, 2010)

No matter what may have been posted here, Shimmie always found a way to bring God and clarity beyond measure to her posts...I find this such a redeeming quality...And not matter what she addresses, there was a never ending kindness behind her words...When she decides to come back on board, she will definitely be coming back to many open arms... hugs...


----------



## Zeal (Jul 6, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> Co-signing w/all of you guys! Shimmie is awesome. She was a major factor in me joining as well during my lurking days. It is wonderful to watch her humble herself under God's mighty hand. She has ministered to each of us. I pray that she is continuing to grow stronger in her walk w/ God during this difficult time in her life.:Rose: I can't wait from her to return to active posting!


 

Your not so bad yourself.  I miss her also.


----------



## foxee (Jul 7, 2010)

Shimmie is like the big sister we all wish we had.  She always knows exactly what to say!  I pray she's doing well and can't wait 'til she gets back.


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 7, 2010)

Shimmie,
I was thinking about you today!! I know that God has a hand in your life, so I know your sister will make a speedy recovery!! I am praying for you and your family, as you prayed for me when I needed you!! I can't wait until you return to the forum!! 

Heavenly Father,
Thank you for Shimmie's spirit. Thank you for her love for you and towards others. Thank you for allowing her to touch others miles a part. I pray that you will continue to bless her family, and the 'fruit' of her words!! Continue to use her as Your vessel. 
In Jesus' Name,
Amen

Until you return, I WILL MISS YOU SHIMMIE!!


----------



## explosiva9 (Aug 7, 2010)

Missing her also.......


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 10, 2010)




----------

